# Eine frage!!



## RohanAZ (3. März 2012)

hallo zusammen,
*Bitte!! ich möchte nicht das jemand denkt das er für mich etwas programmieren muss oder ähnliches, ich möchte mich nur informieren und die Vorteile des WWW nutzen!! *

ich versuche mich gerade an einer *Online speisekarte mit Onlinebestellung* ohne Anmeldung und das speichern von Kundendaten oder ähnliches so wie das hier: 

*http://www.lieferservice.antalyakebap.de/*

Meine frage ist natürlich, ob man das mit Dreamweaver 8 erstellen kann? und die große  frage ist wie?

Ich suche die richtige begriffe wie z.B. wenn man auf einer der o.g. Seite *Vorspeisen *anklickt dann geht unten eine Fenster auf mit den jeweiligen Produkten, eine anleitung darüber bzw. ein Begriff im Dreamweaver 8 wäre der erste schritt, zum anderen ist  der *Warenkorb  * wenn man auf einer dieser Produkte anklickt dann geht das automatisch in den *Warwenkorb * soähnlich wie die o.g. Seite hätte ich gerne.

Ich möchte mich im vorraus für eure Hilfe bedanken.


----------



## Parantatatam (3. März 2012)

Dreamweaver ist nur ein Editor, den ich persönlich nicht nutzen würde. Es ist also nicht abhängig von deinem Editor, wie deine Webseiten aussehen. Ansonsten ist das, was auf der Webseite zu sehen ist, mit etwas Mühe komplett mit HTML, CSS und Javascript lösbar. Um die Bestellung entgegen nehmen zu können, brauchst du natürlich eine serverseitige Sprache.

Stichworte:

die von dir genannten Fenster, stellen ein Akkordion dar
automatisch Sachen in einen Warenkorb legen, sollte mit AJAX lösbar sein (oder localstorage, aber das wird noch nicht ausreichend weit unterstützt)


----------



## RohanAZ (3. März 2012)

Danke für deine antwort

Kann ich die sogenannten Akkordion  unter Dreamweaver 8 erstellen****
Und was kann man sonst nutzen für einen Warenkorb


----------



## Parantatatam (3. März 2012)

jQuery bietet dir eine sehr leichte Möglichkeit dir so ein Akkordion zu basteln. Für deinen Warenkorb: das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. Und wie gesagt: du kannst das in jedem Editor erstellen, also auch im Dreamweaver, obwohl ich diesen verabscheue.


----------



## RohanAZ (3. März 2012)

Ich danke dir für deine antworten, allerdings arbeite ich gerne mit Macromedia, gibt es da einen besteimmten Begriff oder einen anderen Begriff ausser Akkordion unter Dreamweaver 8!?
Es tut mir leid sollte ich dich mit meine fragen nerven, einfacher wäre du machst mir einen Angebot was eine erstellung so einer der. o.g. link kostet.


----------



## Parantatatam (3. März 2012)

Ähm, schau dir mal jQuery an. Das erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.


----------



## RohanAZ (3. März 2012)

Habe ich mir angeschaut allerdings klingt das für mich wie fachchinesisch!?
Machen wir es kurz!!Was kostet mich das und fertig!?
Text und Bilder bekommst du von mir!


----------



## Parantatatam (3. März 2012)

Wir reden einfach morgen noch einmal darüber, denn ich habe jetzt keine Zeit und mag mir deshalb auch gerade nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.


----------



## RohanAZ (3. März 2012)

Tut mir echt leid man, das ich dich mit fragen belastet habe auf der ich keine ahnung habe, aber du hast mir für das erste geholfen das mit dem Akkordeon bekomme ich wahrscheinlich hin, und wenn ich das habe, darfst du dich kaputt darüber lachen!
Was noch fehlt ist das Warenkorb aber das kommt in einem extra threat.
danke noch einmal und einen angenehmen WE.


----------

